# Jelly Bean long boot-up times- Solutions?



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I have read about how Jelly Bean has long boots because of the filesystem check on start. I also read that the errors causing long boots are due to dirty shutdowns.

The question is how to obtain a shutdown that isn't dirty? I don't pull the battery when I shutdown, I use the power menu to turn the phone off. Why then am I getting super long boots?

I have a couple of batteries and a battery charger, so I swap them a lot and I also wait on a lot of long boots.

Is there an app out there that can shutdown the phone without causing 3 minute boots?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Jb is so new that I'm afraid its something we will have to deal with until a solution/full realization of what actually causes it is found (maybe bypassing the syscheck?) Sucks, but most ROMs are still beta but things will get better!


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jb is quickly boots for me no matter my shutdown...u have jb boot loader?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

slow88lx said:


> I have read about how Jelly Bean has long boots because of the filesystem check on start. I also read that the errors causing long boots are due to dirty shutdowns.
> 
> The question is how to obtain a shutdown that isn't dirty? I don't pull the battery when I shutdown, I use the power menu to turn the phone off. Why then am I getting super long boots?
> 
> ...


What I have noticed is that if I shut the phone down through the power menu and immediately remove the battery it's perceived as a "dirty shutdown" causing the long boot time.

If I shut the phone down, let it sit for 30 seconds, THEN remove the battery and put in my new one it seems to boot up quickly.

Give it a shot.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bugless beast doesn't have long boot times, at least not for me. All other roms did, not sure what they did to fix it - or if its a coincidence.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Bugless beast doesn't have long boot times, at least not for me. All other roms did, not sure what they did to fix it - or if its a coincidence.


Yeah I noticed that when I was running BB also. But for now I'm addicted to Paranoid Android.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its android making sure everything is okay. I really don't think there will be a work around for it. Its making sure file systems didn't get messed up if it sees a random weird reboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Awexit76 (Jul 1, 2011)

I found a solution to this that may help you. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29293-Vastly-improved-boot-time-on-Jelly-Bean#entry788699
Vastly improved boot time on Jelly Bean

Not working for everyone but it has helped a lot

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------

